# bowfishing boat



## snakekiller (Apr 20, 2009)

Does anyone know where to get a platform built to go on 16ft. jhon boat I'm in middle ga. area.


----------



## wack em (Apr 20, 2009)

I would draw out the plans for what you want, go buy some 1" aluminum and pay someone to weld it. If you are luckey you can trade out the welding for a couple bowfishing trips. Once the frame is welded bolt it to the boat and screw down wood.


----------



## bassnbuck (Apr 20, 2009)

i have a 13in tall platform that came off my boat im trying to sell if you want it.  its just sitting at my house.  came off a 16ft aluminum boat and just screws into the boat.  this was a semivhull boat, not a true flatbottom.  pm me if interested


----------



## snakekiller (Apr 20, 2009)

pm sent


----------



## Hard Core (Apr 20, 2009)

I got one I will give you if you want it. It was on my 16 ft x 48" Sea Ark. It is expanded metal and steel tubing. It will support 3 people easy. It is pretty heavy though. Just give me a call if you want it. Chuck 770-265-6279.


----------



## stu sailers (Jul 23, 2009)

Hard Hope was you the guy that showed up to fish the Muzzy and had the 10 foot high platform a few years back? (WHAT WERE YOU THINKING)


----------

